# Anyone into Bees ? need help



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

A friend bought a house in the Mayfair area, then found out it was infested with honey bees. Like honey dripping through the ceiling.

Years ago, I had this same problem and found a bee keeper who came and took them away.

Anyone around here do that?

Or any suggestions?

Tom


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Tom, might want to PM Fla Scout on GCFC.
http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum43/thread24851.html


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I have seen "Free Bee Removal" on Craigslist


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

dude on craigslist is doing it for FREE. Look under FREE section.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

A hive of bees are worth a couple thousand dollars


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

BananaTom said:


> A hive of bees are worth a couple thousand dollars


not really, a starter colony is about $50 or more, I've built a few hives and will be starting a few colonies soon, but not ready yet.

Give these guys a yell. They'll take em just to have new blood in their colonies: http://escarosa.beeinfo.org/


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Shoot "Chud" a pm. I know he's successfully done some of these "removal" jobs recently. 

Here's a recent thread about bees. Chuds part of the discussion... for PM link. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/other-beekeepers-pff-483250/


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

morgans bees......a local beekeeper


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a giant hive in my pillar on the front porch. I've had 2 keepers come by, but neither could get the bees out..... I feel like I'm screwed on this one! I don't want to kill them , but I'm running out of choices!


----------

